
Managing Multiple Python Versions with Pyenv - amzans
http://akbaribrahim.com/managing-multiple-python-versions-with-pyenv/
======
amzans
I've recently had great success at work in switching from virtualenv to pyenv
+ pyenv-virtualenv. It makes it much easier to reason about your Python
installations and it helps in keeping the system Python (MacOS) from
interfering.

~~~
collyw
What problems did it solve exactly? I have enough experience with virtualenv.
I occasionally encounter problems but its usually with non-python parts of the
libraries. What does pyenv do differently?

~~~
amzans
It isn't necessarily about solving a problem that we had with virtualenv. For
us it was already working quite well. It just simplified a few things for us.
Like isolating Python versions, and also made the process of downloading and
installing multiple Python versions easier.

